# Help with phpMyAdmin



## xx66stangxx (Aug 24, 2009)

I have followed the three guides from www.trainsignaltraining.com with setting up MySQL, PHP, and phpMyAdmin and after all is done and setup I get this error when trying to connect to phpmyadmin:









I have MySQL, PHP, and phpMyAdmin installed on Windows Server 2008 at my house. I have used this guide for phpMyAdmin: 
phpMyAdmin guide

Any suggestions?


----------



## xx66stangxx (Aug 24, 2009)

Stupid error I was typing in the password that I set up with the phpmyadmin config file, no my MySQL password. I used the right password now. Now I have a new question do I need to worry about the errors at the bottom of the phpmyadmin page?


----------

